# BANG Tx... 9-19, Carter's Re-Reg



## russ010 (Aug 31, 2009)

Next tourney will be at Carter's ReReg, Saturday Sept 19. Times will be 6am - 2pm. I fished there at this time last Sunday and it was still dark, but people started showing up in masses at 6:15, so we need to get in and get gone. Don't let the topwater action out there fool you either, 9 out of 10 busts on top of the water were either carp or stripers..

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

Who's in? (Blue is in, Red is out, black is no response)

1. Russ
2. Dale & Jeff
3. Tyler
4. Isaac & Joey
5. Anthony & Randy ... not sure 
6. Alan & Jody
7. Kevin & Ben
8. Chris & Jay (Chris has to work, Jay is in India..)
9. Jeff C. & David


----------



## stickum (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure yet,will let ya know its a toss up fish or hunt... i do like both


----------



## lizard drager (Aug 31, 2009)

yes,us so called "big show boys" will be there to contribute to the russ edwards retirement program.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Aug 31, 2009)

See ya there


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope to have my trolling motor back by this weekend... otherwise I'll be out there with just my rear TMs... The steering cable broke back at the foot pedal.

The only guy in GA who works on MotorGuide TMs is in Riverdale, and he is pretty much right there behind the airport. Good guy to talk to though, he gave me a lot of good info. The main thing was how far the front trolling motor needed to be under water - he said it didn't matter as long as it wasn't cavitating


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> yes,us so called "big show boys" will be there to contribute to the russ edwards retirement program.



Yes I admit... I've got a fishin problem - and I need you to support it! 

All it takes is 1 fish...


----------



## stickum (Sep 1, 2009)

Take up Huntin


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 1, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> yes,us so called "big show boys" will be there to contribute to the russ edwards retirement program.



yea no kidding!!!


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't hunt in GA.. I went once to a WMA and some guy climbed right up the tree beside me literally - and he saw me up there. He got up in the tree, looked at me and said "this is my tree". So I faced him, pee'd on his tree, and left. 

I'll do all of my hunting in SC where I don't have to join a club - or worry about getting shot


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 1, 2009)

go tyler go go go..............,you gota catch um to make the classic.nothin like a little presure.if they stumble you could be there.......


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 2, 2009)

headed to carters this morning.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

you should have went up there 2 hours ago...


----------



## stickum (Sep 2, 2009)

some people have to work for living....mut be nice


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

stickum said:


> some people have to work for living....mut be nice




finally... somebody not picking on me for a change! 

but, I'll be out there probably Sunday and Monday.. I want to go Saturday, but I think Tiffany has got something lined up for me already


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> finally... somebody not picking on me for a change!
> 
> but, I'll be out there probably Sunday and Monday.. I want to go Saturday, but I think Tiffany has got something lined up for me already



Must be nice getting to fish...some people have to work LOL!!!!


----------



## stickum (Sep 2, 2009)

Russ, why u poking me and Randy with a stick


----------



## russ010 (Sep 2, 2009)

stickum said:


> Russ, why u poking me and Randy with a stick



umm... i have no idea - I think I put it there when I had your names in Pink after you said you couldn't decide whether to hunt or fish... changed the color and forgot to take off the poking


----------



## stickum (Sep 2, 2009)

U, know im just kiddin


----------



## russ010 (Sep 8, 2009)

Went out Saturday morning and was in the water at 6:30am.. fished til about 5pm. Caught 4 bass, all keepers with a total weight of 5lbs 3oz. Biggest fish was 2lbs 6oz. I did catch the biggest threadfin (I guess it's a threadfin, it had that long tail coming off its' top fin). 







One other thing... there was a boat already in the water when I got there that morning, and I looked all over for him, but never saw him. I started off down at the spillway (with no luck) and around 8:30, I started making my way towards the points near the bluff wall, but closest to the spillway. Well, I'm working my way down the rip rap, and as I start to turn I nearly had to clean my pants out from what happend... see, I saw a lot of geese in the water (unusaul, cause I hadn't seen them like that before - but I thought nothing of it). As I make my turn, I count 5 geese in the water next to the point I want to fish and figured I'd run them off then come back and fish it. Well as soon as that thought left my mind, someone unloaded 3 shots from a 12ga and I watched 2 geese fall out of the sky. I stopped, got down to the middle deck of my boat because the shots were kinda directed towards me.. I didn't say anything at the time because I was still a good 75 yards from the shots.. I watched the guy walk over to his boat (which was on the shore and camoflaged).. he got in his boat and I started making my way towards him. I wasn't upset, just wanted to see the geese. Well, he had 5 decoys out in the water, and 2 dead birds. He said he saw me and was glad that I stayed over there that long (heck, so was I because I almost started fishing those points that morning). Nice guy though.

So long story short, when we start at 6am, it's going to be DARK. And it didn't get good light until around 6:50am. Make sure you have a lantern or something in the boat with you, and if you see geese in the water - they may not be real... so make a lot of noise getting  to your spot and drive them suckers off!


----------



## russ010 (Sep 9, 2009)

anybody think we should push the time back to 6:30am? Talked to Dale yesterday and it may be a good idea considering not everyone has lights on their boat and it will be dark til about 6:50

let me know soon so I can get in touch with everybody to let them know


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 9, 2009)

NO!!! Keep it at 6


----------



## Broncoxlt (Sep 9, 2009)

6 sounds good to me


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 9, 2009)

if you guys would have seen how low the water can be,you would wait till safe lite. last time i was there i hit bottum out in the middle and hit boulders 3 difrent times.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think we should all get there by 6am, get our boats in the water and we'll all head out by 6:30am. Depending on the water level, if it's high we may go ahead and start, if it's low, we really need to wait until we can see a little bit. These tournaments aren't worth a broken trolling motor. Everybody make sure you have some kind of light so you can see anything in front of you... it's amazing how those big tree logs can hide and then pop up right before you hit them

The reason I say to get there early is to beat all the other people coming in to fish - deer season is in, so we may not have that problem, but at the same time I don't want to have to wait for everyone to get in the water


----------



## russ010 (Sep 13, 2009)

ok - since I've only had a few inputs - here is the official word since we only have a week before tourney time. 

Official Start time will be approximately 6:30am - it could be a few minutes sooner depending on water levels.

Be there by 6:00 AM. We need to be in the water before anyone else gets there so we can all leave at the same time. We will fish til 3pm (moon will be overhead between 12-2:30pm...)

See you boys Saturday morning - who went out this weekend? Even if you fished Carter's or not


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 13, 2009)

havent been fishin,nursing a badly spranged ankle,its swolen pretty bad.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tiffany bout broke my ankle when we first started dating - it's still swollen 5 years later - i know your pain. Rotate ice and heat - it's about all that will work, and lot's of Jim Bean


----------



## russ010 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know about  y'all... but I've gotten over 9" of rain at my house in the last 2 days. The ReReg will probably be at it's highest level with them probably trying to keep the water level of the big lake down.  40-60% chance of storms/rain for our tourney.. Bring your rain suits - we're fishing rain or shine. If it starts storming, we'll meet back up at the ramp and wait it out or keep going... but this will be fished and there won't be a makeup.


----------



## lizard drager (Sep 18, 2009)

any idea of the lake level? i may take a ride up there today,not to fish but to see how high and muddy it is.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just checked their website and yesterday morning at 6am it was 691'... so bet on it being Full Pool... you definitely won't have to worry about hitting any rocks out there


----------



## russ010 (Sep 20, 2009)

I finally got the stuff posted (http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com)... I had to find my passwords to be able to publish the website since I've got a new computer now... no pics yet, but I'll put them up.

Top 5 Teams in the Classic:

1. Russ
2. Isaac & Joey
3. Dale & Jeff
4. Kevin & Ben
5. Anthony & Randy

make sure you read the info on the point standings page of the website


----------



## russ010 (Sep 21, 2009)

ok... so I just checked the website and the Point Standings page didn't update, so I'll have to check it tonight and repost it. Make sure you read that page for details on the Classic.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 21, 2009)

now it's working...

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/pointstandings.html


----------

